# ship mates of Dave Doig 1957 to 1963



## Gillian doig (Mar 10, 2014)

Did anyone sail on the Pacific Envoy, Stronghold or the Javenese prince, from 1957 to 1963, I am looking for information about my late father who sailed on these ships, He was second engineer and did his ticket as chief. His name was Dave Doig "big Dave", I remember him telling me of conflict in Cuba and that they were almost conscripted into. He was Scottish.


----------



## Gillian doig (Mar 10, 2014)

Just found out he also sailed on the Sagamore.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Gillian doig said:


> Just found out he also sailed on the Sagamore.


I did reply to your other reply on the Furness Withy "Pacific" boats. I also was on the Sagamore for a while, but still don't remember a Doig, although the name sounds vaguely familiar. The Sagamore was an iron ore carrier and didn't have any refrigerated cargo space so as far as I know didn't have a specified 'frig engineer. Ship had a 4 cylinder Doxford as a main engine so I don't know if that will help with your search at all.


----------



## Gillian doig (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi thanks for your post, my father wasn't a fridge engineer he was, second engineer. On later getting his chief engineers ticket but I don't think he ever actually sailed az chief as he left the navy after he was married.


----------



## Windsor (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Gillian. I remember your dad well from a voyage together on the "Pacific Stronghold" in 1961. I was a deck cadet and he an engineer. (Obviously!) Six of us shared three cabins in the "halfdeck".


----------



## Gillian doig (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah waw I'm so pleased to hear from you, as my dad told us loads of stories about his navy days. Sadly he has passed away about 12 years ago, and i wished i had paid more attention. I remember he told me that he made a key for the larder, and that once him and some of his crew mates tried to make Ambros whisky and used porridge oats and maple syrup, obviously lashings of whisky. Where were you sailing too?


----------

